# GSD parade



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Q: What do ya get with 25 GSD's in a parade?

A: A grin that lasts a long while.

http://home.comcast.net/~hugovarg/4thparade/

Enjoy _This_ Day!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

That's too cool! Where was this?


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Made me smile...I hope one day Bella and Mia can be that calm!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Michigan?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

*Milford, Michigan*

Yes, Michigan !


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

that is so cool! i wish that could happen here, but there are very few GSDs . i would have loved to be there!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

*movie short*

Geez, seemed longer than two minutes at the time! 
Actually, parade itself was shorter than all the staging,
pre-staging take the edge of ball tossing, or potluck picnic after.

short flick of parade

Enjoy! We sure did!


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

that was really cool....wish I knew about it I'm only an hour away


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a fun day! HEY, are all those GSD owners of those FABULOUS GSD's members here???


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my... that looks like a dream come true!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Omigosh, to be surrounded by that many gorgeous and well-behaved sheps would be amazing!

I love those t-shirts, too.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So...where was this? What group pulled it off? I live in Warren, MI and would have LOVED to join you!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Among this gathering of gsd lovers, I think I am the only member on this board. Glad everyone got a grin to see us in action though, it certainly was a thrill to represent!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What a great day! Thanks for the photos.


----------

